# Really?



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Somebody stole my neighbors pumpkin from their patch to use for a big pumpkin pie. #lowlifepumpkinstealers


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i once had 2 stolen from my yard. i didnt dwell on it though, they were the smaller ones.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Ya but they aren't but it is weird to think they couldn't ask

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Plus the fact a pumpkin only costs a couple of bucks lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

